# Worms?!



## nomad89 (Jul 2, 2014)

So...last night I found a worm about 1"-1.5" long in my toilet bowl. It was round, dark brown/black, and still wiggling around. Pretty sure I have parasites, guess that explains why my asshole has been exceptionally itchy the passed few weeks. What the fuck do I do?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope you're trollin'

I had a friend who worked at a water purification plant. I'd go down there and see all sorts of things that get flushed: poop, condoms, tampon applicators and crazy fucking wriggling parasites. I saw lots of strange worms

Right now: Get into a WalMart, git some of their "dog wormer" for a dog in your weight. Follow package directions.

Later: make an appointment.


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 2, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I hope you're trollin'
> 
> I had a friend who worked at a water purification plant. I'd go down there and see all sorts of things that get flushed: poop, condoms, tampon applicators and crazy fucking wriggling parasites. I saw lots of strange worms
> 
> ...


Definitely not trolling. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry about what you're going through, but congratulations on getting it out there while dealing with it!
I'm sure there are others here who are having or have had similar experiences. Prevention side: do you know how you may have acquired your little buddies?

Yeah yeah, pet store.


----------



## Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

Eat lots of raw garlic, lots.


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 2, 2014)

No idea. I don't have any animals. That being said (despite being housed up) I am pretty dirty. I shower about once a week and will wear the same clothes way longer than I should. It's also worth noting that I do eat raw or rare meat and fish on occasion. Anybody's guess, now that I think about it I shouldn't be surprised that I have parasites.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 2, 2014)

nomad89 said:


> It's also worth noting that I do eat raw or rare meat and fish on occasion. Anybody's guess, now that I think about it I shouldn't be surprised that I have parasites.



Not showering, being dirty isn't going to give you worms. 

Raw animal flesh....
Damn.

Depending on what you have been eating, it could be something pretty exotic, even dangerous. Follow that stuff I offered earlier. 

Prevention: Eating raw garlic should be a part of your diet, healthy or not. Cook animal proteins.


----------



## japanarchist (Jul 2, 2014)

Go to your local Heath food store and get some "Wormwood", it comes in a pill form and also as power. If you get it in the power you can drink it like tea and the results will probably will be better but that shit will be STRONG AS FUCK and it taste terrible so get some other herbs to mix it with. You can also try eating Papaya seeds, they're good for killing parasites, fresh pineapple might also be good too. Most of all try to keep your hygiene up, try to wash your hands and food before you eat it. Yeah eating raw meat and especially fish will probably cause to to get parasites, it's best to fully cook your meat to kill whatever parasites that might be hiding in it.


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 2, 2014)

japanarchist said:


> Go to your local Heath food store and get some "Wormwood", it comes in a pill form and also as power. If you get it in the power you can drink it like tea and the results will probably will be better but that shit will be STRONG AS FUCK and it taste terrible so get some other herbs to mix it with. You can also try eating Papaya seeds, they're good for killing parasites, fresh pineapple might also be good too. Most of all try to keep your hygiene up, try to wash your hands and food before you eat it. Yeah eating raw meat and especially fish will probably cause to to get parasites, it's best to fully cook your meat to kill whatever parasites that might be hiding in it.


Solid advice. Over-the-counter wormwood doesn't have hallucinogenic properties, right?


----------



## japanarchist (Jul 2, 2014)

As far as I'm aware it shouldn't.


----------



## East (Jul 3, 2014)

they sell over the counter deworming meds for humans as well. good luck.


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 3, 2014)

East said:


> they sell over the counter deworming meds for humans as well. good luck.


Do you know of any brand names? Or would a normal pharmacy have them?


----------



## East (Jul 3, 2014)

nomad89 said:


> Do you know of any brand names? Or would a normal pharmacy have them?



i'm sorry, definitely spoke too soon. what you have sounds like a roundworm infection most likely, if you are passing them it is likely you have a high number, the medication that is usually persribed to kill roundworm is also administered with another medicine to paralyze the worm to prevent it from thrashing through the intestines and into the apendix and other organs of the body. i have been treated over the counter for pinworm, but this is definitely more serious. even if you have to stop into an emergency room and complain of extreme abdominal pain (even if there is none) and passing worms it will be worth your time. don't feel bad about it, it's actually the most common intestinal parasite in humans. If it is roundworm letting them persist can put other organs in your body at risk, especially the lungs as they are involved in the reproductive cycle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascaris_lumbricoides


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 3, 2014)

East said:


> i'm sorry, definitely spoke too soon. what you have sounds like a roundworm infection most likely, if you are passing them it is likely you have a high number, the medication that is usually persribed to kill roundworm is also administered with another medicine to paralyze the worm to prevent it from thrashing through the intestines and into the apendix and other organs of the body. i have been treated over the counter for pinworm, but this is definitely more serious. even if you have to stop into an emergency room and complain of extreme abdominal pain (even if there is none) and passing worms it will be worth your time. don't feel bad about it, it's actually the most common intestinal parasite in humans. If it is roundworm letting them persist can put other organs in your body at risk, especially the lungs as they are involved in the reproductive cycle.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascaris_lumbricoides


Good to know, definitely going into the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 3, 2014)

East said:


> ...administered with another medicine to paralyze the worm to prevent it from thrashing through the intestines and into the apendix and other organs of the body.



+5,000 punk points if you have a mosh pit in your belly.


----------



## Tude (Jul 3, 2014)

@mmmmmmmichael






Sorry nomad - hope ya get it all straightened out at the clinic!


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a little follow up for you guys. Pooped in a cup at urgent care and they gave me a call a few days ago saying that my stool tested negative for 'parasites, segments, or eggs' so I guess that worm ended up in the toilet some other way?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 13, 2014)

I read something when you first posted which leads me to believe that you can have parasites and the stool sample can still come up negative


----------



## nomad89 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hm, I'll keep that in mind and see if I have any symptoms or pass anything unusual in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 14, 2015)

soooo how'd this pan out? got me worried. I'm guessing this instance made you think more or watch what you do and will inhibit you from doing it again? I had a similar experience.


----------



## nomad89 (Mar 14, 2015)

Turns out I didn't have worms. 
I've been a little bit more careful ever since. I still eat raw shit all the time though.
No symptoms or anything since.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Mar 14, 2015)

Keep an eye out for future worms. Maybe one got out just by luck and there simply isnt not enough for them to come out every time you poop. A poop-shaker stick might not be a bad idea. Kinda gross, but just to make sure...


----------



## nomad89 (Mar 14, 2015)

I appreciate the heads up. Pretty sure I'm fine. Looking back there's probably some other way that a worm made its way into the toilet bowl.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 15, 2015)

nomad89 said:


> I appreciate the heads up. Pretty sure I'm fine. Looking back there's probably some other way that a worm made its way into the toilet bowl.


It might be fecal plaque. It can be long and stringy and look like a worm or a loogie. Its the stuff that gets stuck inside your digestive track and comes out when you eat a lot of vegetables and fiber.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 18, 2015)

nomad89 said:


> I appreciate the heads up. Pretty sure I'm fine. Looking back there's probably some other way that a worm made its way into the toilet bowl.



This is how denial works.

It sounds like you're the proactive type though. Remain vigilant, keep us posted, there aren't nearly enough posts on the website to represent what really is in our gut.

*calling out to anybody who has dealt with parasites, contribute shamelessly, it is a good thing!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 18, 2015)

My sister had em one time. As a real young kid. A few times i believe actually. Eat garlic an try eating tobacco id say too


----------



## Will Dernis (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't read all the posts (running out of time gotta head to town) but I wanted to throw out an old remedy for intestinal parasites, which was told to me for dogs, but I think would work for just about anything: eat a pinch of tobacco every other day for a week. You might feel a little sick from it, but it's supposed to get rid of worms (if you aren't able to get some kind of medication, tobacco is always available). I've seen one dog go through the tobaccy treatment for a week and the worms stopped crawling out of his ass, so it seems to work.

And another random helpful tip: no bug spray, rampant mosquitoes? Eat the head of a match. I guess soldier's used to/(still do? maybe someone an confirm) do that in vietnam and other areas where there's masses of mosquitoes. The sulfur from the match head seeps out your pores, and a lot of people have tried to tell me that it must be absolutely terrible for you and that I'm retarded for doing it, but there's two bits of information that contradicts that: 1, I don't think sulfur is more dangerous than the chemicals people spray/rub all over their skin and 2, I've heard of plenty of hot springs with trace amounts of sulfur that are supposedly really good for you, BECAUSE of the sulfur. So anyway. Grain of salt, whatever, I've eaten match heads around SWARMS (this is an understatement) or mosquitoes and only got a couple bites.


----------



## Odin (Mar 18, 2015)

@Will Dernis. LOL eating sulfur. 

Your awesome man. I totally believe it. 

You just reminded me of a character from a Terry Pratchett novel that I believe used sulfur in home remedies and put gunpowder in his socks. (Nostalgic cuz Terry Pratchett recently passed away and I posted a thread on that... https://squattheplanet.com/threads/discworld.22672/)

Tolliver Groat. Jr Postman.

I wonder at the eating tobacco deal. If you smoke your getting nicotine in your blood and you still get parasites? Is it just increasing the concentration of nicotine in your blood that will kill/drive off the worms? Or maybe digesting the tobacco leaves passes em directly by the worms...(in the intestine right) Worth a try though. Though I wonder if you just used chewing tobacco if thats good enough. I've swallowed juice when trying Chew back in the military and that made me feel sick enough. If you don't want to eat it that is... try chew... 
Don't know though. Garlic like always sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 5, 2015)

For all those gigglers. It's not funny!
If you've never had worms then you've never been homeless!
You get worms, probably from eating fish that wasn't cooked enough.You also get them from insects or possibly by ingesting fleas. 
Go to the hospital and tell them what happened and you'll soon be on your way home. 
I've had em' and there not funny. Imagine a 3/4 wide wide worm hanging out your ass, stuck to your intestines that you can't remove without medical help! Not funny at all!


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 5, 2015)

... EWWWW!!!! The parasites that can afflict us are just... EWWWW!!!


----------



## Tude (Apr 6, 2015)

I had pinworms as a kid, doctor said they can get in by ingesting dirt that contains the eggs (I was always out in the fields and swamps - not the cleanliest areas). What was bad about it is that the doctor prescribed the pills for the whole family and advised us that we may have some issues down there as what comes out would not look quite right and may also stain under wear red. HA - my Father was pissed at me and my 3 siblings acted like I had the plague. ::facepalm::


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 6, 2015)

I also had ring worn. I remember that the sores itched a lot.


----------



## RebelWithACause (Dec 14, 2015)

I would still highly suggest you cook animal meats, I've even seen parasitic worms in fish sold at stores so if you're getting it from an iffy place...cook up!

Side note - the phone app with my phone is impossible to make a post with >.< about smashed my phone to bits.. waited till I got to pc to finish. Awesome site tho!


----------



## Tony Pro (Jan 3, 2016)

Before anyone goes treating themselves with pet medication or any of the other pseudoscience ITT, be aware that you can get parasite medication over the counter, no prescription, for about $12 in any drug store. Works within hours.


----------



## kecleon (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah you've definitely got worms if there was one in the toilet. 

I got worms from my dog who ate raw meat. Don't eat raw meat or fish one worm egg done.

Got medication over the counter from pharmacy under €10 kills all worms. Upsets your stomach for a few hours. 

Seriously go take the pill.


----------

